# Need 2 members in trophy managed club in washinton co.



## cctanner (Sep 29, 2007)

Need 2 members in Trophy managed club in Washington county.  Largest deer in the county killed on this club.  Many other deer in the 130-150 class killed as well.                 Contact me at (678)322-6210

or at cctanner@comcast.net


----------



## gumpster34 (Sep 29, 2007)

price


----------



## whchunter (Oct 1, 2007)

*hunt club*

Total members?
Cost?
Amenities?
Location?


----------



## cctanner (Oct 1, 2007)

Total members-9
Cost- 2500.00
Amenities-  Place on my farm to hook up a camper and other options available
Location-  Washington Co.  Davisboro, Ga.


----------



## jones (Oct 1, 2007)

how many acres?


----------



## cctanner (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jones    that is a little deer you got there.    1600 acres with some fringe benefits


----------



## cctanner (Oct 3, 2007)

Jones  you going back to Illinois this year?


----------



## cctanner (Oct 4, 2007)

Will be at the property this weekend if anyone is interested in seeing the property and some of the rewards we have taken off the property


----------



## cctanner (Oct 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## cctanner (Oct 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## cctanner (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## cctanner (Oct 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## cctanner (Oct 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 24, 2007)

tanner and hooked, yall take it to pms and leave it off the forums


----------



## 2500hd (Oct 25, 2007)

PM SENT


----------

